# Czech 1 Liga



## Football Bet Picks (Mar 15, 2017)

BOHEMIANS - PLZEN 2 2,10 ODD


----------



## Gao (Mar 16, 2017)

Very good pick with great odd . Im looking for your posts everyday. 
Regards !


----------

